# Karate Slingshot?



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Simple foolishness. I'm ate up with fickle porks.






Thanks for lookin'!

I did hit the fourth whole clay.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice balance Joe-san


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great shooting...and pretty good balance too!! What's next? Hitting the clay birds coming out of a thrower?? Sporting clays with Pickle Forks?? I tried last weekend...and they still call me Helen Keller!

Keep up the great videos!!

Todd


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Man that was a kick! -- Tex


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

GrayWolf said:


> Great shooting...and pretty good balance too!! What's next? Hitting the clay birds coming out of a thrower?? Sporting clays with Pickle Forks?? I tried last weekend...and they still call me Helen Keller!
> 
> Keep up the great videos!!
> 
> Todd


 Don't know if they'd let me on the clay range?? 60 miles an hour might be a bit too fast for me with a pf. I can hit 'em with a shotty, though.

Note to some:
I do not consider this to be fancy or trick shooting, only fun shooting. It's not even difficult. I'm just being my normal self, which is undoubtedly weird.
This is simply the byproduct... I wouldn't want anyone to get the wrong idea about me and what I perceive my videos to be. They are just for fun.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i can just see you now, on top of a post doing the karate kid kid crane while recreating this shot .


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

great vid, good balance.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

.....like Bruce Lee, but I miss the screaming


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*I just relish shooting clay birds. In your case they are a Kick and you said not to look but I did and there just might be some Toe Jam. Center shots on clay birds, Beautiful.*
*You always come up with something interesting.*
*Thumbs up on Clay Bird Shooting W/Feet Involved.*


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, PF. Speaking of relish, lettuce talk about Toe Jam. I like to eat it on a warm English muffin. With a cup of Earl Grey, 3 sugars, and a dollop of cream.

Respectfully, Mr. Teh, I am not like Bruce Lee. He was in a class of his own.

Imperial, I know my limitations, pole dancing/hopping is beyond the length of my rode.

Berk, you should see me when I've had a few. That's when I sound like Bruce Lee!


----------

